# Bemm River It's On



## tonyhuskisson (Aug 15, 2012)

2016 Hobie® Kayak Fishing Series casts off! We hit new and old waterways, there are "one day wonders" and "two day tournaments", new divisions, longer session times and new prizes like the fabulous Mortgage Corp Hobie Fishing Angler of the Year $1000 bonus cheque&#8230;Fantastic!

The incredible "First Timer Entry" option gives first up Hobie tournament anglers a free entry into their first comp. There are amazing prize pools with big bucks, there's a new scoring system to qualify for Hobie Fishing Worlds 6 (HFW6).

February 6 and 7 will see Hobie® Fishing kick off the 2016 Hobie Kayak Bream Series in style. The series returns to the monster Black Bream fishery of Bemm River in East Gippsland, Victoria. It's going to be a sensational start to the series as well as the first in a series of five qualifying rounds for the 2016 Hobie Fishing World Championship.

With just over 3 weeks to go, numbers are already approaching 60, with 2 in Grand Masters, 1 in Masters, 49 in Open, 4 in Women you don't want to miss out on this one. Get in before the 29th of January and secure yourself the early entry discount.

Enter online at http://www.hobiefishing.com.au/round-1- ... toria-2016


----------

